# Skunk Introductions - any tips?



## davebrum (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok folks i have two skunk/intro problems to work on at the moment 

I have had my skunk Kali for a fair while now - and have recently taken on a dog for a friend that moved to america- how do i get her to accept him?? He is fine with her though a little nervous but inquisitive - but she just acts like a cat on a hot tin roof and stomps at him then hides from the dog in her dog crate (whose door is left open but its her safe space and where her toilet is). I know it is going to take time, patience and watching but is ther anything i can do to make the transition easier for them both?

Also, i have just put a deposit on another two skunks - a male and a female, are there any special requirements for introducing them to my existing one? are they likely to use the same toilet areas or do they all pick different ones? 

My own skunk is very friendly and climbs up on to the sofa to fall asleep in my lap - i have been told the two coming are not so friendly overall- ar tey likely to make her less friendly having her own kin about or is she likely to stay the same or maybe make them more friendly?


Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

WOW she sounds a stroppy girl lol
As you had her first she is probably is just having a tantrum like an only child that all of a sudden has to share her toys hahaha
Also as its January, unless she has been spayed she will be coming into season, and if your boy is also entire he will be coming into musk so she could be looking at him and thinking your here to mate me and im not ready yet...........
Things will settle down, ive never known problems to last long.
About your new pair coming, they should all be able to interact together but do watch your 2 males, they will squable for dominance so personally I wouldnt let them be together unless you are there to intervine as even little squabbles can turn into fights which lead to vet bills..... as for the tem not being friendly, plenty of cuddles from you will soon change that, and yes they should all have there own place to call home, and own toilet just for there own feeling of security, but you can put out a communial toilet tray they can use when out playing just to be safe if you wanna..... Loads of fun coming your way tho, how exciting :2thumb:

I wouldnt worry about your girlies personality changing tho, just act the same and give her lots of love and she will settle back down and you'll wonder y u worried in the first place


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

he aint got a boy yet .............he is gettin one lol 

dave the boy you are getting will be fine with the gurlies an your girl will settle in with them too


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh by the way the boy will climb your legs if you have food lol he has alot of potential :2thumb:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Ouchness a comin to ya.....*



Emmaj said:


> Oh by the way the boy will climb your legs if you have food lol he has alot of potential :2thumb:


 
.......in Emma talk that means he will head for your gooliegongs and and have them for tea!:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


Yum.

Dave. x


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

sam gamgee said:


> .......in Emma talk that means he will head for your gooliegongs and and have them for tea!:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> 
> Yum.
> ...


:lol2:

how are female skunks when they meat a boy. cos im getting a new male skunk in a few weeks time and the only time Rosie ever been with other skunks is at her birth place.. and shes a very protective lil girl


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

samhaines said:


> :lol2:
> 
> how are female skunks when they meat a boy. cos im getting a new male skunk in a few weeks time and the only time Rosie ever been with other skunks is at her birth place.. and shes a very protective lil girl


tbh each skunk is different so cant be answered until tested out 

but i have found my girls dont seem to bother about males being introduced the only problems i have found is entire males not getting along too well


----------



## davebrum (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks for the replies folks- things moved faster than expected and im getting the two new ones tomorrow all going well!!! Gawd help me!

Kali is getting better with Galen (the dog) but still only th the point of trying to steal his food


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

davebrum said:


> thanks for the replies folks- things moved faster than expected and im getting the two new ones tomorrow all going well!!! Gawd help me!
> 
> Kali is getting better with Galen (the dog) but still only th the point of trying to steal his food


 
dave my dogs learnt the hard way with the skunks lol........a skunk will put animals in their place even if they are big daft dogs 

my dogs sleep with an snuggle the skunks but when the skunks are on the move they stay out of their way lol 

qannik was sprayed in the face twice when skunks were babies all the dogs have had toe nips or tail nips from the skunks so they know it hurts lol and dont fall for the cuteness of the skunks anymore :lol2:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Kali is getting better with Galen (the dog) but still only th the point of trying to steal his food[/QUOTE]

lol. If she is comfortable enough to go and grab his food then thats the way to go. When you feed her make sure the dog is by the side of the crate. The food will hopefully distract her enough to stop the stomping after a while and the skunk will realise that she doesn't need to do it around the dog. How long it takes depends on how greedy your skunk is and how much she mistrusts the dog. Persistance is the key.

regards, ian


----------



## davebrum (Feb 12, 2009)

Well at least she is consistenet - she is stomping at the new skunks as much as the dog! Kali seems to be a spoilt only child and needs to get out of it LOL


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

davebrum said:


> Well at least she is consistenet - she is stomping at the new skunks as much as the dog! Kali seems to be a spoilt only child and needs to get out of it LOL


 
Send her to bed without any supper then lol

My girls accepted the boy without any concern, they simply ignored him & are still pretty aloof with him now.

I put Dirty Gerty the new chocolate girlie in with all 3 last night, the girls sniffed her & then want about their normal nightly routine, Ashkii the boy on the other hand was doing his best to have his wicked way with her :blush::lol2:

I am sure Mars, Minerva & Kali will be best buddies soon enough & the dog will simply have to get on with it, just like my 3 dogs do :whistling2:


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

haha just read all the replies lol
sorry when you was speaking about how she was getting on with the dog I thought you was talking about a male skunk....... not an actual dog lol ill have to learn to read the posts abit more lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

skunks rule said:


> haha just read all the replies lol
> sorry when you was speaking about how she was getting on with the dog I thought you was talking about a male skunk....... not an actual dog lol ill have to learn to read the posts abit more lol


LOL tis the kinda thing i normally do not read properly :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

Emmaj said:


> LOL tis the kinda thing i normally do not read properly :2thumb::lol2:


LOL well at least I got there in the end pmsl I'm new to this forum I'm sure I'll get the hang of it in the end haha


----------



## davebrum (Feb 12, 2009)

Well the two newbies have settled in well - the girl Minerva is a right fat little monster so needs a lot moer exercise to get to a healthy weight again. She still has runny droppings which are needing an eye kept on them.

Mars however has settled in fine with no problems - even been subjected to two baths and didnt bat an eyelid  He has chased the dog after he tried to steal the skunks veggies LOL


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Glad to hear they are settling well - Mars must be feeling good if he's chasing the dog!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

davebrum said:


> Well the two newbies have settled in well - the girl Minerva is a right fat little monster so needs a lot moer exercise to get to a healthy weight again. She still has runny droppings which are needing an eye kept on them.
> 
> Mars however has settled in fine with no problems - even been subjected to two baths and didnt bat an eyelid  He has chased the dog after he tried to steal the skunks veggies LOL


 
Glad they are settling in :2thumb:

Runny poos might be from the wormer.........Gertys poo is back to normal now she has passed loads of worms :no1:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

carlycharlie said:


> Glad they are settling in :2thumb:
> 
> Runny poos might be from the wormer.........Gertys poo is back to normal now she has passed loads of worms :no1:


Just wondering - what wormer did you use???? I used panacur last time (on the skunks!), but I'm not convinced it was effective! :blush:


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

My skunk Pippa had never met a dog before coming living with us. As soon as she stepped foot in the house she has ruled over the dog, to the extent that we now have to feed the dog in another room as pippa will push him out of the way and eat his biscuits. he just lies down and lets her :lol2:

Im hoping to get a male and another female skunk this year. I hope she will get on with them, im sure she will she loves to play and have cuddles.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> Just wondering - what wormer did you use???? I used panacur last time (on the skunks!), but I'm not convinced it was effective! :blush:


Gerty was treated with Drontal but I have succesfully used Panacur granules (only need to do it once that way :2thumb or Milbemax - found the Milbemax was the best for results. Milbemax is now mainly in chewable which is a pain.......coz it made one of mine sick last time, so busy trying to get the vets to order the old tablet form instead. My dogs wont eat the chewable version either :bash::bash::bash:

Maybe you saw no effect with panecur because they had no worms??


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Ozzy passed a roundworm, but when I gave him a dose of panacur, nothing else passed, and I would think if he had one, he's have loads more! He's a chunky guy though and shows no other signs of a worm burden. Will try drontal next time I think. Ta for the reply!!


----------

